# £400 tamper....



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Followed an ad on CF for PuqPress just to see what it was.

It's effectively a £400 tamper. Doesn't even vibrate to aid distribution before hand.

Disappointed I am.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They get super reviews from cafe owners.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Have you seen the Versalab one? A snip at only $450! Incidentally, they seem to have moved from Colorado to New Mexico. No doubt paid for by the money they charged our good chum @coffeechap for spare parts!!!


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll take 2


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I actually saw one of these in Bocca last week, along with an OCD.

The baristas were really pleased with them both and felt they made a big difference.

It isn't really aimed at us - if you have a very busy cafe with multiple baristas you are taking an inconsistency out which is only a good thing IMHO.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

heres one you can make fo $60 apparently and it wont break - http://makezine.com/projects/hydraulic-espresso-tamper/

or for just £200 Macap tamper http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0785-macap-auto-tamper.html

would seem to me the £400 tamper is designed for people who want to automate everything rather than study for years to become an Espresso Ninja


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> would seem to me the £400 tamper is designed for people who want to automate everything rather than study for years to become an Espresso Ninja


In a shop it's better to automate rather than have to wait years for your staff to qualify as espresso ninjas before they get consistent


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> In a shop it's better to automate rather than have to wait years for your staff to qualify as espresso ninjas before they get consistent


.....and then move on to seemingly greener fields

Ron


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

The shops that have the puqpress swear by it, but we are talking shops doing 10kg/day where consistency is critical. There is also the massive benefit of eliminating RSI on their wrists.

However if you were flush with cash then it would be of benefit to everyone. Another variable eliminated.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

bongo said:


> Followed an ad on CF for PuqPress just to see what it was.
> 
> It's effectively a £400 tamper. Doesn't even vibrate to aid distribution before hand.
> 
> Disappointed I am.


I was more disappointed to see the 'barista' just barely touch the grounds after grinding. The shot was done in 5s or so, but I guess it was also very underdosed. Yet few years ago I thought that cafe is great. The whole preparation (even the steam wand wasn't cleaned) seemed like pretty much pointless to complain about the coffee quality anyway.

I assume only high end coffee shops would consider this and they already pay attention to their shots more.


----------

